# Tomcat standalone configuration



## cosinus (12. Sep 2012)

Hallo Java-Forum,

ich brauche eure Hilfe! Ich automatisiere zur Zeit Oberflächentests für eine Webanwendung mit Selenium Webdriver, die dann erstmal lokal auf einem Tomcat ausgeführt werden.
Ich bin neu in diesem Projekt und mein Vorgänger hat bereits alles nötige getan, damit ich meine Tests weitestgehen schreiben kann, ohne den Tomcat selbst konfigurieren zu müssen.
Der Tomcat wird beim Starten eines Tests gestartet, konfiguriert und die WAR wird deployed.

So weit, so gut. Bis jetzt hat auch alles immer wunderbar geklappt. Jetzt wird mir neuerdings eine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben:



> org.codehaus.cargo.container.ContainerException: Failed to create a Tomcat 7.x standalone configuration



Was kann da kaputt gegangen sein, dass jetzt keiner der Tests mehr läuft?

Edit: container.getState() gibt übrigens "unknown" zurück


----------



## cosinus (12. Sep 2012)

Konkret wird die Exception beim Starten des Tomcats geworfen:


```
container.start();
```


----------



## maki (12. Sep 2012)

Hi,

Dass da Cargo verwendet wird ergibt sich aus der Exception.

Bei so wenigen Infos kann man eigentlich nur sagen: Die Konfig, der Tc oder der Code sind schuld..

Ansonsten bitte den kompletten stacktrace Posten und mehr code.


----------



## cosinus (12. Sep 2012)

Kann leider den Stacktrace nicht mehr posten, da sich das Thema (Gott sei Dank) erledigt hat und ich den Fehler nicht mehr simulieren kann.
Allerdings stand der wichtige Hinweis weiter unten im Stacktrace - warum wird die Information bitte nicht nach oben durchgegeben? :bahnhof:
Die Lösung war einfach: Config-Ordner löschen und beim nächsten Starten neu erstellen lassen :lol:


----------

